# problem with uploading pictures



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi guys !!!

I'm not able to upload picture at Wallpaper/Picture album.I've tried two times with no success.I've been informed that it's not authorised. What could be heppend?
There two screens.

regards


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

i've just experience the same problem, at a guess it's to do with a setting change when the site was updated a little while back...........


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi The lancaster kicks ass !!!!!!!!!
Thank you for your quick answer.There was a problem with getting our forum site some days ago.It is possible the error could be caused by the latest updating because I hadn't had any problem before.

regards


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't know that I can do anything about it, but I will look and see. We might need Kiwimac or Horse o take a look.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2006)

I've tried again.It's still the same.


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 20, 2006)

working on the issue right now, the issue should be fixed now.
please let me know if the error continues


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi !!!
I've checked.There wasn't any problem to upload a photo. Thanks a lot Horse[USA].

all the best.


----------

